# Afghan with Caron cakes



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

For those who are interested in Caron Cakes (a Michaels exclusive) I just finished an afghan with the funfetti. I used 3 cakes and had no trouble with knots, splits and even the colors worked well. I ended up with two knots where the two cakes joined. When using the next cake I was able to pick up the same color from the inside. The joining color may have been a little wider than the others but it's hardly noticeable. I'll let you be the judge. The yarn is so soft and easy to work with. My only complaint would be the colors are not contrasted as I would like. For instance, the two blues should be separated with a contrasting color. R


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is beautiful. The colors are a great combination.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous ! You did a fantastic job ! ????????


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Very pretty. I love that yarn.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful work & colors!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it too. That's the color I have.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Love the stitch. What is that?


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Turned out Beautifully - Well Knit :sm24:


----------



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a free pattern on ravelry, Tiles Scarf. I had already made the scarf and it was so easy, just decided to make it larger by increasing the number of stitches. I think I used 150 cast ins.


----------



## Katforever18 (Oct 10, 2016)

I almost bought a bunch of it when it was on sale last month but I really didn't have the money so I didn't get any, regrettably. I'm having to sell my home & I didn't know how long it was going to be on the market. Now that it's sold I wish I had but hind sites 20/20. Plus, I was having to make my gifts for Christmas & I couldn't justify spending that money knowing I wouldn't have enough time to make anything for anyone.


----------



## Katforever18 (Oct 10, 2016)

By the way, I love your Afghan!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I had the same issue and thoughts with the color way I used - Faerie Cake. There were 2 colors that were really close right next to each other. But all in all I really like the yarn too. Here's the baby afghan I made in Faerie Cake so you can see what I mean.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Just keep checking, I bet it will go on sale again!!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

StellasKnits,what was your pattern? It seems to be a variation on Fan and Feather.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Mertsp, could you share the pattern? I need to make an afghan soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

both afghans are beautiful. I will have to buy a couple of cakes.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Love these. Beautifully made.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

I think it looks great and you did get luck with the color repeats. Great job.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I cannot see "where you picked them up".....you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> StellasKnits,what was your pattern? It seems to be a variation on Fan and Feather.


Part of it is similar. It does have a cable in it that's different. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-waves-baby-blanket


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it looks great!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Both are lovely...nice color combinations and nice work!
:sm24:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it's beautiful and you did a wonderful job knitting.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful afghans .


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

The blankets are beautiful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty and like the colors.

I make a throw but the colors didn't keep in sequence so I cut the first color from the second cake, exchanged one cake I had for another one that the sequence would work but was a bit darker due to a different lye lot. The kids were thrilled with it, and requested another one so they will each have their own. That won't happen for a while but do have the cakes put aside for it.
I used the colorway that I did since it reminded me of colors of the sand and the other one I have the yarn for are colors that remind me of the water.

you can see the bottom section is a bit darker


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Gorgeous! I had the same issue and thoughts with the color way I used - Faerie Cake. There were 2 colors that were really close right next to each other. But all in all I really like the yarn too. Here's the baby afghan I made in Faerie Cake so you can see what I mean.


your blanket is beautiful, that is the other color I have put aside for another throw for the kids that will be made at a later time. Thought the colors reminded me of the water.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful blankets.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> your blanket is beautiful, that is the other color I have put aside for another throw for the kids that will be made at a later time. Thought the colors reminded me of the water.


Thanks! The colors are lovely indeed.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Paula80 (Nov 8, 2016)

Very beautiful.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh so pretty????????


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful work, nice colors


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

All of these are beautiful. I got a couple of cakes when they first came out but haven't yet tried anything. I think I will do a small/lap afghan since I only purchased one of each color.


----------



## yadayadakate (Oct 14, 2016)

Beautiful job and colors


----------



## yadayadakate (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice work love it


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful afghan, Mertsp. I think the way the colours change give it a nice sort of "ombre" effect, which wouldn't work as well with a contrasting colour between.
Marg


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the colors!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Mertsp said:


> It's a free pattern on ravelry, Tiles Scarf. I had already made the scarf and it was so easy, just decided to make it larger by increasing the number of stitches. I think I used 150 cast ins.


Thanks so much for sharing this with us, that came out spectacularly well. I hope you post it on the project page for the pattern too! The original design would be thrilled to see this, I'd guess. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## agenee (Sep 2, 2016)

Does Caron cakes really need hand washing and flat drying? I was interested in using it until I saw the care information. I've been knitting mainly for young relatives so I've been using machine wash and dry yarns.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Love your afghan the colors are great.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful, amazing work!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

All the blankets look beautiful. I bought some of the yarn while it was on sale. I think I bought three (?) of several colors. That should be enough for a small afghan, right. I mean 3 for each. I originally bought it for the Virus Poncho. It worked out well for that. Will post pix when I am done with the one. 
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That's beautiful, Mertsp! To me, the two blues look like blue and purple.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

I also have had great luck with Caron Cakes. I love working with it and keep finding more patterns that I think work with it. Your afghan pattern is perfect for the color changes. Great job.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

GORGEOUS Afghan. Love the colors????


----------



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments. Char baby, hope you find the pattern. It is very easy and also looks good on the back.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Mertsp said:


> For those who are interested in Caron Cakes (a Michaels exclusive) I just finished an afghan with the funfetti. I used 3 cakes and had no trouble with knots, splits and even the colors worked well. I ended up with two knots where the two cakes joined. When using the next cake I was able to pick up the same color from the inside. The joining color may have been a little wider than the others but it's hardly noticeable. I'll let you be the judge. The yarn is so soft and easy to work with. My only complaint would be the colors are not contrasted as I would like. For instance, the two blues should be separated with a contrasting color. R


 Great afghan! :sm11: I like the cables, they create a pleasing rhythm amongst the color changes of the yarn.

While I see what you mean about the color contrast, and possibly having the two blues separated by a contrasting color, there is something to be said for the rather smooth colors changes... a gradient effect... each stripe is just a little different from the next... very relaxing and cozy! :sm11:

Thanks for sharing your experience in working with the yarn, and where to purchase this yarn. Great information! :sm11:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, even though colors are close like you said.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It came out really well. I have been very hesitant to use Caron cakes based on other KP members posts, but your post has been very reassuring.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Oooohhh! Lovely! Great colors too, nicely done.????????????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

the project is lovely and I wouldn't change a thing love it as is! Well, I wish I could get it at Walmart and make some things but what is meant to be will be no matter what and what isn't well............


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it is lovely just as it is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for photo and giving the name of the pattern you used


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

It's perfect...don't over judge your beautiful afghan.

I've used this yarn 3 times...scarf, cowl, hat and have had zero problems...none of the problems others have mentioned. Sometimes I wish the colors changed more often, but when you can get it for $5 or even full price, great deal.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am going to ask this question again, until I get my answer... I am making an afghan with this yarn, and was wondering... My color changes in the middle of the row, looking sort of messy... how did you address this? Did you cut and join the new color at the beginning of the rows? I don't see any color-run into the rows... Please someone, can you answer this for me???


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! That turned out beautifully!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great job, your afghan is lovely.

I have made quite a few items using this yarn which I am fascinated with. I find it so soft and easy to use. Also I have not had problems with knots and find the color shange to be very workable!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's lovely, and very nicely knitted. The colors look as though they were intended to go from light to dark, rather than sequenced for contrast. I like it just the way it is. Great job!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I just love it ! Pattern please ?


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Both lovely afghans, beautiful work ladies. ????


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

How beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

love it,it is very nice.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Both afghans are beautiful. Great work ladies!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great-thanks for the idea!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great work... I saw them on sale too, but was hesitant to buy...


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I love your afghan and the colours used. Maybe the 2 blues sit together to help provide a rainbow effect. It might also help to eliminate colour changeover problems.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

StellasKnits said:


> Gorgeous! I had the same issue and thoughts with the color way I used - Faerie Cake. There were 2 colors that were really close right next to each other. But all in all I really like the yarn too. Here's the baby afghan I made in Faerie Cake so you can see what I mean.


I like your blanket as well. I think gradual colour changes have their own special appeal and help to eliminate colour changeover problems.


----------



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

I made a scarf with this pattern, free on ravelry "Tiles Scarf". It was so easy I decided to make my afghan like that only I cast on 150 stitches, I think. Good luck.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and colors!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is beautiful!!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous colors and beautiful work!


----------



## SueN (Aug 24, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertsa,

Can you tell me, is the pattern multiple for the Tile Scarf a multiple of 6 plus 8?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice colors so bright and cheery.


----------



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

It is 2 k stitches on each end and then 6 stitches for pattern. Hope this helps.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

One of the prettiest uses of Caron Cakes.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I love to see pictures of what everyone has made with the Caron cakes...looking at the cake it'self tells you nothing about what it's going to look like when finish....so...love you afghan...something else I have to try.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love it. Great job.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Mertsp said:


> For those who are interested in Caron Cakes (a Michaels exclusive) I just finished an afghan with the funfetti. I used 3 cakes and had no trouble with knots, splits and even the colors worked well. I ended up with two knots where the two cakes joined. When using the next cake I was able to pick up the same color from the inside. The joining color may have been a little wider than the others but it's hardly noticeable. I'll let you be the judge. The yarn is so soft and easy to work with. My only complaint would be the colors are not contrasted as I would like. For instance, the two blues should be separated with a contrasting color. R


Your afghan is beautiful!! I've seen this at Joanns and wondered how it would look made up. I love the gradient color effect. (Our Michaels has them as well, but they are more expensive.). I wish the manufacturers would provide display samples to the retailers, especially for this type of yarn, so we could see how it looks in a large piece.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Your afghan is beautiful!! I've seen this at Joanns and wondered how it would look made up. I love the gradient color effect. (Our Michaels has them as well, but they are more expensive.). I wish the manufacturers would provide display samples to the retailers, especially for this type of yarn, so we could see how it looks in a large piece.


The yarn at Joann's is not the same, they carry a cake yarn called sweet rolls which is acrylic and less yardage then the Caron cake which is only sold at Michael's. There is a difference in the yardage from one yarn to the other so there will be a difference in price.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

mombr4 said:


> The yarn at Joann's is not the same, they carry a cake yarn called sweet rolls which is acrylic and less yardage then the Caron cake which is only sold at Michael's. There is a difference in the yardage from one yarn to the other so there will be a difference in price.


Ah, thanks for clarifying. I'll check out Michaels again.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Mertsp that does help, I just figured the Plus number incorrectly. Thanks again for your help and your work is beautiful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the colors. Very nice


----------

